# Can't get wifi printer to work



## snagglepuss2k (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought a epson sx515w to use on my laptop running windows 7, I have installed the software on my laptop but can't get it to print via wifi, I have emailed epson this is what they said to do I have done that but still doesn't print, any help would be good.

On the printer itself select the Menu button > Setup >Network Settings > Wireless LAN Setup > YES for Network Settings Changed > Enable > Manual Wireless LAN Setup. Ok to Proceed > Yes to Memory card > Infrastructure mode > Search SSID & Select Network. Security Key Type > Enter Security Key and Confirm Network Settings. Once done set it to wireless and it should find the printer.
Next, on the PC go to Start > Control Panel > Printers, right click on your printer, go to Properties and click into the Ports tab. Click on Add New Port, select Standard TCP/IP then click Add New Port the next screen should ask for the IP address, type in the IP Address of the printer here then continue, it should search for the printer at this stage. If it finds it then continue through this window until it finishes, go to the Main tab in Properties and click Print Test Page.
*


----------



## alfredjr18 (Dec 15, 2009)

A WiFi printer can be put wherever it's convenient. They don't have to be located near a computer. If, for example, your only computer is a laptop that you move around, a WiFi printer will let you print from anywhere without having to carry the printer around.

You must have a WiFi router for a WiFi printer to do you any good. But most people who use laptops around their house already have WiFi set up.

The range depends on a lot of factors, but within a small house is typical. Again, most people who use WiFi already have it setup around their house and already know what their coverage is. You can also set up more than one WiFi router in your house or use range extenders.


----------



## snagglepuss2k (Nov 18, 2009)

i know all that i cant get it to print via wifi as explained in my first post


----------



## oldyorkie (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi....I have Epson SX610FW and had similar problem....also found Epson site unhelpful...:4-treadmi

What Internet Security Suite are you using?...I found out _eventually after exhaustive searching!!!_ that I needed to turn my firewall off and deactivate anti-virus as follows:

*1. Uninstall printer & epsonsoftware
2. Deactivate Firewall & Antivirus 
3. Install epsonsoftware (as per user guide)
4. will take you online to register your printer...CLOSE INTERNET WINDOW IMMEDIATELY AS YOU ARE NOT PROTECTED!!!
5. Reactivate Internet Security Suite
6. reboot
7. When system restarts set all instances of "Seiko Epson" and "Newsoft Technology" and "Abby"-if you have installed finereader software- to "ALLOW".......

N.B 
the fact you have installed without firewall etc active...Internet Security Suite should detect your printer as a "System Device" and configure settings accordingly...but it is best to check your settings anyway.

Hope this helps

oldyorkie *


----------



## snagglepuss2k (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks oldyorkie i will try that on monday when i'm off work, im using eset smart security as my internet security.


----------



## snagglepuss2k (Nov 18, 2009)

i have tried deactivating both firewall & antivirus but still cant get the printer to print via wifi, i have even tried after i have uninstalled the internet security but still nothing, i have checked the wifi signal on the printer & there is a good signal strength on the printer, anyone any ideas

Thanks


----------



## oldyorkie (Jan 14, 2010)

snagglepuss2k said:


> i have tried deactivating both firewall & antivirus but still cant get the printer to print via wifi, i have even tried after i have uninstalled the internet security but still nothing, i have checked the wifi signal on the printer & there is a good signal strength on the printer, anyone any ideas
> 
> Thanks


can you see printer described as "network" in your printers folder?

if so.. click on properties to view port settings...check that ip address matches up with that which shows up on your printer....

come back to me if you are still having problems

Neil


----------



## snagglepuss2k (Nov 18, 2009)

there's nothing that i can see that says "network" in my devices & printers folder,unless im looking in the wrong place, my port settings are set as Standard TCP/IP with the same ip address, i change the port settings to usb when i want to print using the cable which at the moment is the only way i can use the printer with my laptop.


----------

